# Welcome to the new Speedsolving.com!



## pjk (Sep 19, 2010)

Welcome to the new Speedsolving.com. This project has been in the making for awhile, and I'm exicted to finally release it. You will notice the structure of the site is somewhat different. Each profile has more options to configure, and the overall "feel" of the site has changed.

Over the next several weeks, I will be implementing many new features and bringing back some of the features that existed on the old Speedsolving.com. Please allow these to be implemented over time. If you find any bugs or experience any errors, please report them (post a comment here or PM me).

Enjoy.


----------



## Weston (Sep 19, 2010)

It's pretty sexy :3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 19, 2010)

I like the actual forums, but the front page looks kinda enhhh.

I'll see if I get used to it.


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 19, 2010)

Very impressive. a small kitten likes.


----------



## guzman (Sep 19, 2010)

I like the new layout and colors, it's much cleaner.
Now that I know the colors and exact sizes I think I can improve the quality of the banner ... 
Let me know pjk.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 19, 2010)

*Cool. Needs improvements to the look, but that's gonna happen as previously started.
Cool.*


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 19, 2010)

Shouldn't the video on the home page be"world record Average"? It looks nice but hard to find new posts.


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 19, 2010)

I like the look, but their are slight configurations that could use some improvement. It will take awile to get used to, however nice site update! It looks a little more organized. Can't wait to see the final tweeks taking place


----------



## buelercuber (Sep 19, 2010)

this is probably gonna take sometime to get used to, but i would still like the recent activity page somewhere. and i can see its a bit more noob friendly. good job guys.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 19, 2010)

This will definitely take some getting used too. Not too shabby. I'm sure the final result will be great for the forum.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 19, 2010)

I like it. Just have to get used to it. 
Now, to find my "Subscribed To" topics...


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 19, 2010)

This layout made me find the "add contacts and friends". What happens when I add someone as a "friend"? Is there some sort of chat? And who would want to add _me_ as a friend?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 19, 2010)

Where is the user control panel to find new posts that you've subscribed to?


----------



## guzman (Sep 19, 2010)

check the top bar under "quick links"


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 19, 2010)

Any chance of getting the scrambled/solved cubes back for unread/read posts in a topic? Also, there's no graphical distinction between stickies and other threads, I have to read the title of the thread to determine it's a sticky. That could be better. Other than that, I think it's great.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 19, 2010)

What's with this "popout contact list" thing?
It appears as though this may lead into some kind of chat thing? hrm


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 19, 2010)

I like the idea of a chat thing. 

Why is "time" capitalized but "puzzles" not? (banner)

And why is the left tab thinner than the ad?


----------



## aronpm (Sep 19, 2010)

Things I don't like:
The front page: The video takes up room in the left bar. On the 'recent posts', it shows you the _first post_ in the thread, instead of the _latest_. I really liked the old one which just showed the latest updated threads, where you could click and it would take you, not to that latest post, but to the latest unread post. That is a must-have feature for any forum, in my opinion, so that people can read the latest posts without having to check through every subforum.
Pointless new features: What is the use for 'friends' and 'profile comments'? I thought this was supposed to be a bulletin board system, not facebook. 

Things I like:
New visible stuff: I can finally see someone's WCAID without hovering over the link, and I can get to my profile with 1 click (not sure if I could before, but now it's obvious)
Profiles: profiles show information in a more structured way, and I'm liking how it includes the name in the URL.


----------



## joey (Sep 19, 2010)

I hope you can install the old themes or something, I don't like how it currently looks.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 19, 2010)

Everything's okay..except that I don't prefer viewing recent posts or go to the last post of a thread from the homepage. It's much better with the old system where we get to view the first unread post when we click on a thread on the homepage


----------



## Neo63 (Sep 19, 2010)

It looks cool right now except it would be better if each reply would take up less space. There's white space under the message but above the sigs. It kept making me think there are hidden messages.

Oh and maybe a bit more colourful? =D


----------



## Forte (Sep 19, 2010)

This looks so weird lol. I'll get used to it.

I think I liked it more when I could see more of the recent threads on the home page though.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 19, 2010)

I like it. I like it alot!

Much cleaner. Just add a shoutbox and that'd be great


----------



## aronpm (Sep 19, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> I like it. I like it alot!
> 
> Much cleaner. Just add a shoutbox and that'd be great


 
Or we could just not have a shoutbox.

A shoutbox would just take up room, be annoying, get spammed, and be even more work for the moderators to clean up.


----------



## Edward (Sep 19, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> I like it. I like it alot!
> 
> Much cleaner. Just add a shoutbox and that'd be great


 
Ever seen Badmephisto's site? IMO, a shoutbox is not a good idea.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll miss the old layout. I personally thought that the previous one was a lot neater. Then I just realized that the homepage was the only thing that was really messing me up. I do miss the solved and unsolved cubes as the read and unread icons.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 19, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I'll miss the old layout. I personally thought that the previous one was a lot neater. Then I just realized that the homepage was the only thing that was really messing me up. I do miss the solved and unsolved cubes as the read and unread icons.


 
This is also what is making the most of my troubles with this.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 19, 2010)

Edward said:


> Ever seen Badmephisto's site? IMO, a shoutbox is not a good idea.


 
Because badmephisto's site doesn't require one to register to use it. I was thinking more along the lines of UPSB.info 's shoutbox. Unregistered users can't see it, only registered users use it. Shoutbox bans are used when needed.


----------



## Edward (Sep 19, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Because badmephisto's site doesn't require one to register to use it. I was thinking more along the lines of UPSB.info 's shoutbox. Unregistered users can't see it, only registered users use it. Shoutbox bans are used when needed.


 
That still gives the mods extra unneeded stuff to worry about. And who says that everyone registered will behave? You could just go to a chatroom, or PM...


----------



## Dene (Sep 19, 2010)

I like this a lot. The only worry I have is that the main forum page looks a bit cluttered, like it could do with more robust borders. Perhaps I just need to get used to it though.


----------



## Joker (Sep 19, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Because badmephisto's site doesn't require one to register to use it. I was thinking more along the lines of UPSB.info 's shoutbox. Unregistered users can't see it, only registered users use it. Shoutbox bans are used when needed.


 
Then that makes sense...but I don't really see too much need for a shoutbox when we have the one question answer thread...


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 19, 2010)

UPSB FTW!! Was this forum change made by the mods or by vBulletin...?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 19, 2010)

cyoubx said:


> UPSB FTW!! Was this forum change made by the mods or by vBulletin...?


 
Pretty sure it was pat.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 19, 2010)

I like the quotes, but I don't like how they're in _italics_


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 19, 2010)

Edward said:


> That still gives the mods extra unneeded stuff to worry about. And who says that everyone registered will behave? You could just go to a chatroom, or PM...


 
If they don't behave they get permanently banned from shoutbox. It's not all that much more work. Mod gets on, top of page is shoutbox, they see something offending, ban user. 

Shoutbox is easier then IRC especially for new users who need to ask a question but don't know about 1 answer question thread. 

On UPSB you can hide the shoutbox as well, so you wouldn't have to see it. 

I really see no problem with adding a shoutbox. It's quick to add in, not to mention the admins could make "shoutbox mods" who are mods just on shoutbox. Usually these are people very acting in shoutbox. They would be able to mute for <24 hours...



EDIT: Also, can we get the mood function and status function for profiles?


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 19, 2010)

One thing that puts me off is the little piece of paper at the beginning of each each response. It makes it seem like the post was empty and everything after is a signature.

I really like the quick navigation "Top" button because I usually scroll to the top and then click home (I have 40 replies per page).


----------



## iChanZer0 (Sep 19, 2010)

Bigger front page


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 19, 2010)

i dont like it


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks pretty awesome so far. Good job man.
Should have a recent threads section though.
EDIT - nvm, I guess that's the 'What's New' section


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 19, 2010)

I liked the old homepage so much more, that's all I used for navigation. The paper thing is weird. Along with the spacing. However, it does look nicer.


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 19, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I liked the old homepage so much more, that's all I used for navigation.


 
Same here. Now it feels a little awkward to navigate.


----------



## Joker (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't like it......


----------



## akiramejin (Sep 19, 2010)

I like the look. But I don't like how they don't have the sections on the left side anymore. And did they delete the buy sell trade section?
EDIT: nvm, found the section.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 19, 2010)

akiramejin said:


> I like the look. But I don't like how they don't have the sections on the left side anymore. And did they delete the buy sell trade section?


 
I noticed that but forgot to post about it. That section is still there btw.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 19, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Same here. Now it feels a little awkward to navigate.


 
Over here too.


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't know if this is a good connection or not, but this is how I see (many) of the posts in this thread to be.

It seems very similar to the new facebook, loads of people hated the change, like so much they were "thinking about petitioning it." But then they got over it, and now like it.

If FB were to change again, people would be up in arms _again_ because they now like the new one more than the even newer one.

I'm thinking that is similar to what is going on here. When people get used to it, figure out how to get to what they want to get to, all will be well, and people will realize the better things about this one.
Keep in mind please that I am not calling any one out, I'm not saying no one has valid concerns, and I'm not saying this to anyone in particular, it's just my opinion.

~Chris


----------



## Joker (Sep 19, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I don't know if this is a good connection or not, but this is how I see (many) of the posts in this thread to be.
> 
> It seems very similar to the new facebook, loads of people hated the change, like so much they were "thinking about petitioning it." But then they got over it, and now like it.
> 
> ...


 I still like the old FB from like 2 changes ago >_>
But that is a valid point, I guess we'll get used to it.


----------



## dabmasta (Sep 19, 2010)

^ Whats that symbol, so weird. 
I seriously need that recent threads page. It looks nice though.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm digging the new look. It is a little awkward here and there, but that comes with any change. I look forward to having you on the show Patrick.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 19, 2010)

imokaywiththis.jpg.

I like this.


----------



## Laura O (Sep 19, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Same here. Now it feels a little awkward to navigate.


 
Same here.
Feels like the whole forum is in a mess, but I think I will get used to the navigation soon. At least I hope so.


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 19, 2010)

I was kinda shocked when i opened the webpage.  
Very impressive!


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 19, 2010)

Luv the new layout. FANTASIQUE!


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 19, 2010)

The layout looks pretty nice . It's a big change, so it'll take some time for me to get used to, but I think its. good.

I think though, it would be cool if it would be possible to put back the unscrambled cubes and solved cubes for the thread icons 

Also, I think that the icon for the link to people's YouTube channels under people's profiles has been removed. Is it possible you could put that back up?


----------



## ariasamie (Sep 19, 2010)

maybe instead of this uncool banner you could put some pictures LIKE these so that we feel we are very pro 


Spoiler


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 19, 2010)

I liked having the ability to minimize the modules on the front page that I didn't use.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 19, 2010)

Please don't put the cubes back. The minute I got on for the first time I really thought the cubes were cheesy. Unless... When you had the scrambled cube it was a random scramble and when you moused over the scrambled cube it would give you the scramble. It's possible, but not really worth the hassle, imo.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Sep 19, 2010)

Like the majority of people are saying, I like most of it but it will take some getting used to. Also, from the home page is there any way to see who created the thread?


----------



## davidgreece (Sep 20, 2010)

looks like the UPSB forums


----------



## Logan (Sep 20, 2010)

Man. I leave for 2 days and THIS is what happends!! I should leave more often ;p
Logan approves.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 20, 2010)

I made up my mind. I believe the old version is like windows 95 or xp and the new one is like Vista. I prefer the new versions colors and how "futuristic" (idk how else to explain) it looks, but I like the old layout better (where everything is). I would like it if it was the same layout as before, but with the same colors and "look". 

Do that but keep how the threads look when you're in them (that's perfect), and keep avatar and personal profile how it is currently (the new one). 

Basically, in the thread and profiles are perfect and are improved, but the front page should be the same as the old version, just with better colors and "look".


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 20, 2010)

It needs to be more like windows 7 if you put it in that terms


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 20, 2010)

The new format is a bit harder to navigate but once you get used to it, it gets better


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 20, 2010)

So no more nested quotes?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 20, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> So no more nested quotes?





> > Yes, still nested quotes. Using 'reply with quote' strips the quoted message of quotes, though. Which I like.



Message too short.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 20, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Message too short.


 
Dang no more quote trees 

Haha so can only premium members use :fp now?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 20, 2010)

:fp


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 20, 2010)

:fp

Non-Premium Members using facepalms FTW!


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 20, 2010)

I couldn't find it on the list, so I just did : f p and it worked.


----------



## Edward (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm not liking the way these smilies look.


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 20, 2010)

Are they going to change the look on the Wiki does anybody know?


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 20, 2010)

Edward said:


> I'm not liking the way these smilies look.


 
Want old smilies too.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 20, 2010)

I actually must say that visually, I like the old forum better. That said, I am a big fan of a few of the new design elements (the new profile design, the larger quick reply box, the new design for the PM inbox, and the search feature on the home page, to give a few examples). Also, I'm not sure if anyone has pointed this out yet, but on the forum index page it says "Welcome to the Speedsolving.com," which sounds a bit awkward to me. Overall, great job Pat, and thanks for making the effort to improve the forum!



Edward said:


> I'm not liking the way these smilies look.


 
They... look different?

EDIT: Nevermind, the welcome thing is fixed now.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 20, 2010)

some do.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 20, 2010)

Where can one find the BB Code List in this new system?


----------



## pjk (Sep 20, 2010)

I will look over all these comments soon and work on them. Many of the issues mentioned will be solved as I rollout some of the old features and some new ones in the next week or two.



Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Where can one find the BB Code List in this new system?


Same place as it was before: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 20, 2010)

pjk said:


> I will look over all these comments soon and work on them. Many of the issues mentioned will be solved as I rollout some of the old features and some new ones in the next week or two.
> 
> 
> Same place as it was before: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/misc.php?do=bbcode


 
I see.
How can one find this from the front page?
(Last time I tried finding this, with the previous layout, it showed up in the search results.)


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 20, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I see.
> How can one find this from the front page?
> (Last time I tried finding this, with the previous layout, it showed up in the search results.)



Scroll down to the bottom of this page under "Posting Permissions". There's a link to it there.


----------



## Ron (Sep 20, 2010)

Is it really necessary to have such a huge banner? When I open the forum on my laptop, the only thing I see is a banner.


----------



## guzman (Sep 20, 2010)

Ron said:


> Is it really necessary to have such a huge banner? When I open the forum on my laptop, the only thing I see is a banner.


 
I think you are right. If the size of the banner is reduced I think the site looks better ...


----------



## guzman (Sep 20, 2010)

*Quote Trees ...*

I don't know if it's possibile (and I know it may be quite difficult), but ...
consider a *Quote Tree like this one*

I think it would be perhaps more readable *like this* 

- it gets linearised so that you don't have to go back and forth with your eyes,
- it occupies less space.

again, just an idea (for future considerations ...) and not a problem of this new layout.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 20, 2010)

I like how I don't have to add extra whitespace when I quote people now.


----------



## Rorix (Sep 20, 2010)

I miss the Google search bar, I can't seem to find anything I need with the default search


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 20, 2010)

Rorix said:


> I miss the Google search bar, I can't seem to find anything I need with the default search


Really? This default one is working better for me, dunno but we have our opinions


----------



## QCcuber4 (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice improovement, Its pretty neat.


----------



## Logan (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm still getting ads, even though I'm a Premium member. I really don't mind them, but i'm just saying.


----------



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh, cool, it looks like the old one now, but moar newer. I like this. I like this alot.


----------



## Edmund (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm worried that this could take a while to get used to. Looks cool, just different.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 21, 2010)

Getting better. I like how it has a feel like the old speedsolving on the front page now.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm liking the front page.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 21, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I'm liking the front page.


 
:tu


----------



## Ashmnafa (Sep 21, 2010)

Me toosies.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Sep 21, 2010)

The yellows on the logo are darker now. Mucho gracias


----------



## TeddyKGB (Sep 21, 2010)

Much better!


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok this is great. It looked so messy before. This looks sleek and appealing but more importantly its very functional.


----------



## Logan (Sep 21, 2010)

I like this A LOT more. The resolution is a little weird, but otherwise, I love it. It's like the old one, so it'll be easy to get used to, but its more modern and organized. It's Less "childlike" than the old version.

EDIT: A couple of things:
1. The wiki hasn't been updated yet.
2. Does anyone have a screenshot of the old homepage?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 21, 2010)

Maybe it's just me, but suddenly I can't make the window of my browser large enough to fit the full width of this site. It worked fine before.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 21, 2010)

It's not just you I have the same problem.

Edit: fixed it by changing the resolution of my screen (which I couldn't do before for some reason). But still not everybody has a large screen.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 21, 2010)

Ya, the forum seems a little bit stretched out for me. I guess it's because my screen is a little bit smaller for the site. But great work for the site anyway pjk! I appreciate the hard work you're putting into it!


----------



## Stefan (Sep 21, 2010)

Yaeh, darker foreground colors ftw. Except links (<= this is one) are hard to see because they're neither underlined nor have a distinct color.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 21, 2010)

When I first saw it, I really didn't like it that much, but now that you've changed it a bit, it's nice. :tu My one complaint is that page symbol at the start of every post - it's quite unnescesary. Otherwise, good work. Also, cool new banner. Nice work guzman.


----------



## @uguste (Sep 21, 2010)

The screen of my laptop is too small for the new design...


----------



## Toad (Sep 21, 2010)

The new design for some reason has a minimum width, this was never the case before.

I do, however, like the way you've changed tho homepage back to similar to how it was before. It'd just be nice if the width issue could be addressed. Ta


----------



## Dene (Sep 21, 2010)

The screen width doesn't fit properly onto my screen either and I have a 19 inch screen. The problem occurs in Opera and Chrome (both fully up to date). This never occurred before.


----------



## Toad (Sep 21, 2010)

Dene said:


> The screen width doesn't fit properly onto my screen either and I have a 19 inch screen. The problem occurs in Opera and Chrome (both fully up to date). This never occurred before.


 
I'm using Safari on a Mac.


----------



## Cubiewordie (Sep 21, 2010)

I haven't used this website a lot yet, but the feeling and usability looks a lot better!


----------



## tim (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey,

nice Job, pjk. It looks much better than the old version and the first "new" version . I just don't like the width, though. Horizontal scroll bars all over the place :/.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 21, 2010)

The screen fits perfectly on my screen. I am using Chrome, and i have a 13" screen
And why would anyone use Opera..


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Sep 21, 2010)

Was the logo changed since yesterday? I was going to comment that the "ee" and "ol" in "Speedsolving" were difficult to read because of the yellow over white, and was suspecting that I could read it because I changed computers. Still not "great", although it might work better if the yellow letters were changed to blue, with yellow making the non-typographical elements, like lining the borders, etc.

Otherwise, it's functional enough...I just need to get used to it first.


----------



## guzman (Sep 21, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> Was the logo changed since yesterday? I was going to comment that the "ee" and "ol" in "Speedsolving" were difficult to read because of the yellow over white, and was suspecting that I could read it because I changed computers. Still not "great", although it might work better if the yellow letters were changed to blue, with yellow making the non-typographical elements, like lining the borders, etc.
> 
> Otherwise, it's functional enough...I just need to get used to it first.



Yes, you're right, the logo changed since yesterday in size and colors.

Your idea about swapping blue and yellow could be a nice solution.
I'm gonna try it tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## r_517 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dene said:


> The screen width doesn't fit properly onto my screen either and I have a 19 inch screen. The problem occurs in Opera and Chrome (both fully up to date). This never occurred before.


same problem here. 11 inch scr.

it should be something wrong with the css (although i have no experience in vBulletin so i'm not sure)

ps: in the past the links on the main page could led us to the newest reply which we hadn't seen, but now it just directs either to the first page or the last reply


----------



## Joker (Sep 21, 2010)

I like this kind of speedsolving forum now. Seems more organized (I don't like seeing the last post on a thread and stuff)


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 22, 2010)

r_517 said:


> same problem here. 11 inch scr.
> 
> it should be something wrong with the css (although i have no experience in vBulletin so i'm not sure)


VB? Look down the bottom of the page. It says BB.:confused:

But yes, I do find the width problem very annoying as well.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 22, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> VB? Look down the bottom of the page. It says BB.:confused:


 
Get new glasses.


----------



## shelley (Sep 22, 2010)

Does anyone not have the width problem? The horizontal scroll is pretty annoying.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 22, 2010)

shelley said:


> Does anyone not have the width problem? The horizontal scroll is pretty annoying.


 
Fine for me, starting at 1331 pixels brower window width.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 22, 2010)

The culprit seems to be the body's width set to 980pt. Setting it to auto like vBulletin's own forum appears to work well.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 22, 2010)

shelley said:


> Does anyone not have the width problem? The horizontal scroll is pretty annoying.



I do. I agree that the horizontal scrollbar is a little annoying and I have a 15.4 inch screen.


----------



## Toad (Sep 22, 2010)

I also dislike how the links from the home page go to the first post in a thread. It was definitely better how it was done before.

Other than this and the width issues, I like it


----------



## Stefan (Sep 22, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> I have a 15.4 inch screen.





r_517 said:


> same problem here. 11 inch scr.





Dene said:


> I have a 19 inch screen.



That information doesn't help. It's the resolution that counts, and you can even get 1600 pixels width on an 8 inch screen.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't like that clicking on a thread brings me to the first post instead of the first unread post.


----------



## Logan (Sep 22, 2010)

^That

AND it seems that the width issue has been fixed. I can't think of (m)any more problems. I like it.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 22, 2010)

Logan said:


> AND it seems that the width issue has been fixed.


Whoa, just noticed that! pjk, you awesome!


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 22, 2010)

How come we only have 8,838 members instead of 10,000.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 22, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> How come we only have 8,838 members instead of 10,000.



Oh yeah, just noticed that. My theory is that it doesn't count members who have done no posts.


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 22, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Oh yeah, just noticed that. My theory is that it doesn't count members who have done no posts.


 
Makes sense.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 22, 2010)

Please bring back the "go to first unread post" link in the homepage.

Links should look more different than normal text.

And the little piece of paper in the beginning of each post...well...


----------



## r_517 (Sep 22, 2010)

Pedro said:


> Please bring back the "go to first unread post" link in the homepage.


quite a few people vote for this

another little stuff:





where's the "Date"? furthermore, it's okay to just put a "title" instead of "title, ... and ... "


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 22, 2010)

*paper=title*

The paper at the top is for the title

@r_517
Mine still show up





Might want to check your forum settings.

@unread post people




You can click that blue arrow button to go to the first unread post in the topics that interest you.

Any chance of us getting any new themes for the forums? Maybe I'm just missing them, but usually they are down here:


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 23, 2010)

Link to chat room seems to give me a 404 error.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Sep 25, 2010)

The search function should look only for thread titles and keywords in the first post _by default_. Just typing in a query gives you _every_ instance of the word if you don't go to advanced.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 26, 2010)

I like the WCA news feed, but maybe only titles are necessary. The first line is always pretty much identical to the title.


----------



## Neo63 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hmm the new emoticons are ugly imo, any way to get back the old ones? (other than facepalm) 

And can we remove the blank spaces underneath each post? It kept making me think that there are more hidden stuff in the post.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 26, 2010)

I there a way to unlink FB and SS accounts?


----------



## guzman (Sep 27, 2010)

Since the banner of the forum is actually a 3D model 
I've been discussing with the Sketchup Community Forum the possibility of rendering the banner of this forum (Speedsolving.com).
I'm new to renders so I was trying to understand what was possible and how.

You can check some experiments here
but you may need to sign up to see all the images.

guzman.


----------



## Rune (Sep 27, 2010)

There was a massage, telling you that *the posts below have not been updatet, since... Very convenient.*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 27, 2010)

Rune said:


> There was a massage, telling you that *the posts below have not been updatet, since... Very convenient.*


*

I agree with this! It's one of the main things I miss about the older site.*


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 28, 2010)

I like the new layout a lot. Looks so much nicer and the design is better in my opinion.

I just need to get used to the new way of sending/receiving messages. I don't get why the icon of the read and unread messages are swapped.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 28, 2010)

Rune said:


> There was a massage, telling you that *the posts below have not been updatet, since... Very convenient.*


*

Ooh, I want a massage! 


As Mike said, that's nearly the only thing I miss about the older site. I'm fairly glad to see that the facebooking has died down after the first day - there's really no need for that.*


----------



## flan (Sep 28, 2010)

When you click on a thread it goes straight to the first post. love everything else though


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 28, 2010)

flan said:


> When you click on a thread it goes straight to the first post. love everything else though


 
When you click the arrow to the right of the title, it takes you straight the the latest post in that thread. So I like this new system. Instead of taking me to some random place in the middle it takes me to the first post so I can understand what the thread is about.


----------



## Toad (Sep 28, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> When you click the arrow to the right of the title, it takes you straight the the latest post in that thread. So I like this new system. Instead of taking me to some random place in the middle it takes me to the first post so I can understand what the thread is about.


 
You clearly don't understand what it did before.

The button before took you to the oldest post in the thread that *you hadn't yet read.*

So if it's a new thread and you don't know what it's about, it'll take you to the first post. If it is however a long thread that you'd like to get updates from, eg. Accomplishment Thread, there is no longer a way to view new accomplishments that you haven't already seen without manually scrolling through the pages.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 28, 2010)

guzman said:


> Since the banner of the forum is actually a 3D model
> I've been discussing with the Sketchup Community Forum the possibility of rendering the banner of this forum (Speedsolving.com).
> I'm new to renders so I was trying to understand what was possible and how.
> 
> ...


 
From that link,
_"Refering to the banner used on this *rubrics cube* solving website:"_

At least they are helping out. I hope they do something really cool.


----------



## dillonbladez (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't like the new emoticons either... Too small, and don't look awesome.
Except for Facepalm, that still seems to be the same.


----------



## jiggy (Sep 29, 2010)

The colour of the link tags could be a bit more differentiated from the colour of the post text.

For example: Here's a link to speedsolving forums, it's a great place to discussing cubing.

Unless you hover your pointer over the link, it can be a bit hard to spot. (I don't think that this is a property of my browser, but I'm ready to be corrected!)


Also, I'm not a fan of the fact that my avatar has been blown up to a larger size, it makes it look a bit...ew!


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 29, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> I don't like the new emoticons either... Too small, and don't look awesome.
> Except for Facepalm, that still seems to be the same.



I agree the only emotions that look awesome are:fp:tu


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 3, 2010)

Something happend to the avatars, mine is for some reason resized from original 48x48 to the maximum size of 80x80 pixels.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 3, 2010)

It's probably my computer. But before changing settings on my computer, I find it hard to tell the difference between regular text and links. Because of the color.

Testing:

Text

Text

Do you find it easy to tell the difference?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Oct 3, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> It's probably my computer. But before changing settings on my computer, I find it hard to tell the difference between regular text and links. Because of the color.
> 
> Testing:
> 
> ...


 
Not at all.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 3, 2010)

I just realized this looks very similar to UPSB.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 3, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> Not at all.


 
Not easy to tell the difference, or not hard?


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 3, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Not easy to tell the difference, or not hard?


 
The question was "Do you find it easy...?"


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 3, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> The question was "Do you find it easy...?"


 
Thanks Captain Obvious. I just misunderstoof JeffDelucia.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 3, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> The paper at the top is for the title


You're right. But very few posts use this, and it should be easy to remove the paper icon if there is no title assigned to the post.



Whyusosrs? said:


> You can click that blue arrow button to go to the first unread post in the topics that interest you.


You're right. But I don't want to have to remember to do this every time I open up a topic, and I never want to view the first post of something like the accomplishment thread. It's also difficult to get to the first unread post without using the back button. I see no reason why the first unread post should not be the default.



Kenneth said:


> Something happend to the avatars, mine is for some reason resized from original 48x48 to the maximum size of 80x80 pixels.


They all have a width of 80 pixels now. They should probably set it so this doesn't happen with smaller avatars.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 3, 2010)

qqwref said:


> You're right. But very few posts use this, and it should be easy to remove the paper icon if there is no title assigned to the post.
> 
> 
> You're right. *But I don't want to have to remember to do this every time I open up a topic, and I never want to view the first post of something like the accomplishment thread.* It's also difficult to get to the first unread post without using the back button. I see no reason why the first unread post should not be the default.


 
Practice clicking on the arrow until it becomes a habit without thinking.
Wait...practice...habit...sounds familier.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 7, 2010)

I've been noticing lots of little changes to the forum that I like happening recently.

Thanks Pat!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 7, 2010)

Such as the thread titles going to the first unread post.  Much better.


----------



## jiggy (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't know if this has been reported before, but...


Bug: If I want to see who has replied to a topic, I click on the number of replies. This then takes me to a list of who has replied, and how many times each person has replied. All fine and dandy. However, if I then click on the number of replies that person has, instead of showing me _the user's replies to that particular post_, I am actually taken to a list of all the that user's _started threads_.


Also, I agree with Kir; I've seen a couple of good improvements popping up around the site. They are noticed and really appreciated! Thanks! =)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 9, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?785-Memory-Methods
It would be nice to at least fix the first few posts' mess-ups.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 10, 2010)

upon logging in, i'll hit settings to see new updated threads, but then it says i'm logged out and i have to relogin to view it

just saying 
bug ftw


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 15, 2010)

Links in signatures still look very close to normal text (see my signature).


----------



## Logan (Oct 27, 2010)

Little bit of a bump.

I seem to be getting advertisements on most of the site's pages (other that the homepage). I do not mind them that much, just thought you should know.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 27, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Links in signatures still look very close to normal text (see my signature).


 
Look at the last two pages. It's the same with regular text.


----------



## pjk (Oct 27, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Look at the last two pages. It's the same with regular text.


Fixed.



Logan said:


> Little bit of a bump.
> 
> I seem to be getting advertisements on most of the site's pages (other that the homepage). I do not mind them that much, just thought you should know.


You're a premium member, so that shouldn't be happening. Where are the ads appearing specifically? Thanks.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 27, 2010)

<3


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 27, 2010)

the 'Quote in a Quote' system is not working

and the social networking site, that's not working too


----------



## Logan (Oct 27, 2010)

pjk said:


> You're a premium member, so that shouldn't be happening. Where are the ads appearing specifically? Thanks.


 

It seems to only be happening (that I've found so far) on the forum page.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php


----------



## Logan (Oct 30, 2010)

Logan said:


> It seems to only be happening (that I've found so far) on the forum page.
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php


 
In case you missed my post.


----------



## r_517 (Nov 4, 2010)

Spoiler











is it just my problem or everybody has it?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 4, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have it too.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 4, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Same problem here. I thought it was just my browsers font setting or something though. Guess not.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 17, 2010)

Can we get a link to our youtube channel in the box on the left of posts again?


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 18, 2010)

Yay! Youtube links are back! I was missing those, makes things more convenient.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 18, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Can we get a link to our youtube channel in the box on the left of posts again?


 
Woo. Forgot about that!


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 19, 2010)

hmmm. Any chance of getting a random scramble at the top of every page? Maybe right about here


----------



## Rune (Nov 19, 2010)

Rune said:


> There was a massage, telling you that the posts below have not been updatet, since... Very convenient.


Too complicated to restore?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 19, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> hmmm. Any chance of getting a random scramble at the top of every page? Maybe right about here
> ~picture~


 I think an "Alg of the day" would be nicer, but not sure how that would work out.


----------



## Toad (Nov 19, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> I think an "Alg of the day" would be nicer, but not sure how that would work out.


 
Cubing related joke of the day?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 22, 2010)

Found a little glitch.
I multi-quoted in my cube store's thread, and every time I've quoted someone since, the first quote comes with it (the one that I clicked the multiquote button on).
It's happened in my last 2 posts, and I've had to edit the multi-quoted post out.

That's all


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 22, 2010)

That's happened to me to. I'm not sure if it's a glitch, but I'm pretty sure you just have to go back to that thread and deselect the post that keeps coming up.


----------



## Dene (Nov 22, 2010)

Not sure about anyone else, but I don't like the warning we get for the PMs now, i.e. absolutely none. I wouldn't notice it if I didn't get an e-mail. Could we get that message at the top of the page like we used to?


----------



## Logan (Nov 22, 2010)

I get notified by a little popup...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 22, 2010)

You can make a little pop up appear by changing your settings, but a pop up blocker may block it still. Also, Frank Morris fact/you know you've been cubing too long joke of the day would be cool, but might seem a bit gimmicky.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 22, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> You can make a little pop up appear by changing your settings, but a pop up blocker may block it still. Also, Frank Morris fact/you know you've been cubing too long joke of the day would be cool, but might seem a bit gimmicky.


 
Yeah. If you wanted to, you could form a group or small committee and decide which jokes could be posted above everyday.


----------



## Dene (Nov 22, 2010)

Popup huh? I will set that up but I reckon the message would be preferable.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 24, 2010)

I just want to inform whoever that on the front page being logged off, the 3x3x3 Single WR is not updated. And possibly others.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 9, 2011)

The huge unnecessary space caused by edits comes from this CSS:

.postbitlegacy .postrow.has_after_content {
padding-bottom: 4em;
}

If you change it to 0em, it looks much better.

Let me add some text to make sure the space can be seen here...
1
2
3
Last line of post.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 14, 2011)

The wiki integration is nice, but:
- An image on the left is not loading for me.
- I can't figure out how to login anymore?


----------



## pjk (Jan 17, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> The wiki integration is nice, but:
> - An image on the left is not loading for me.
> - I can't figure out how to login anymore?


I am working on this pronto. I will get back to you soon.


----------



## pjk (Jan 21, 2011)

pjk said:


> I am working on this pronto. I will get back to you soon.


Your login to speedsolving.com/forum should be tied together with the wiki login now. There will be some special cases that I will have to work on manually. When you click on the wiki, in the dark blue bar just below the navbar, you should see your username. Oddly, it works fine in all browsers except Chrome from what I have tested. Are you using Chrome?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 21, 2011)

pjk said:


> Your login to speedsolving.com/forum should be tied together with the wiki login now. There will be some special cases that I will have to work on manually. When you click on the wiki, in the dark blue bar just below the navbar, you should see your username. Oddly, it works fine in all browsers except Chrome from what I have tested. Are you using Chrome?


Yeah, I am. The "edit" tab simply changes to "View source" (and acts like that).


----------



## MiSenIn (Jan 21, 2011)

ha. when i found our this forum ,it just a new version . i have no chance to see the older version .


----------



## pjk (Jan 28, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> Yeah, I am. The "edit" tab simply changes to "View source" (and acts like that).


I'm not sure why, but it doesn't work in Chrome, but seems to work in all other browsers. Until I can pinpoint the cause, make edits using other browsers.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 28, 2011)

pjk said:


> I'm not sure why, but it doesn't work in Chrome, but seems to work in all other browsers. Until I can pinpoint the cause, make edits using other browsers.


 
I tried editing something in Chrome (something in LL section) and it worked just fine.

How would I go about replicating this problem?


----------



## pjk (Feb 6, 2011)

Not sure what the issue is, so I don't know how to replicate it.

Lucas, it is working for me in Chrome now. Is it working for you? Click the Wiki link on the navbar.


----------

